# eating dead bees



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, the venom is still active. I don't know for how long, but I have been stung by a dead bee once or twice.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

A similar question. Someone was making apple butter and some bees got into the mix. Other than picking them out, would venom or other things get from the bees into the apple butter?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a glutton and eat fast but even my gluttony does not extend to not noticing dead bees in my comb honey sections. Just doesn't happen. Never had bees die in my apple butter either.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

In olden times (not sure what century), they ground up dead bees to extract the venom, so some of the properties of the venom are still active. However, I have read that the digestive enzymes in our mouth and stomach instantly neutralize the bee venom, so it's not like you will have a reaction by just eating something with some ground up bees. Unless the stinger actually pokes your cheek, and then someone should be more careful about the "food" they are putting in their mouth.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

In most cases venom is only harmful if injected into the blood stream. The acid in our digestive track breaks down and the organic compounds and they are become harmless.

The rule on venomous creatures is:
If it bites you, bad. 
If you bite it, good.

Poisonous creatures are harmful to eat and usually brightly colored (like the Monarch butterfly). The idea is predators to prevent predators from eating them. The bright colors act like a warning sign.


----------



## MarkSaratoga (Mar 21, 2013)

Some peoples take a live bee, pop off its head (poor thing) and suck out the sweetness from the rest. So I doubt you need worry.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

MarkSaratoga said:


> Some peoples take a live bee, pop off its head (poor thing) and suck out the sweetness from the rest. So I doubt you need worry.


My dog eats honeybees. They are the only insect she eats, so they must taste good. I get bees around my yard and garage because of my equipment. Once in awhile I know she's stung after she eats them, but most of the time she just grabs them out of the air and that's it. I keep telling her "don't eat the bees" but she pays no attention to me.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

a person was visiting me who said she was allergic to bees, i had some comb honey i had taken out of a feeder sitting on the counter. there were a couple smashed bees underneath it and she somehow took a stinger straight to the tongue. she nearly had a panic attack, she swelled up but was alright after a while.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I brushed thousands of dead bees out of the bottom of a dead out with my hand. I took hundreds of pinprick stings that were very mild. It wasn't fun.


----------



## sweettooth (Jul 14, 2012)

MarkSaratoga said:


> ..., pop off its head.....


hola, thanks to all for the interesting feedback.... that part of dumping the head doesnt get into mine: why bother... whats wrong with heads¿ isnt the pain in the -butt-¿ cheers, peter


----------

